# Gas Pipe



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I've got a pipe wrench that would have worked just as well.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Why not just turn the pipe 90 degrees, replace the receptacle with a nice new one, and collect your service call money? But, you left them with a hole in the wall and a receptacle that just might stick out further than the gas pipe.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Yes now I'd be more worried about the big ass kink in the flex line. Just sayin.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

You'd have to be nuts to mess with that pipe. 

Good job with the challenge. :thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It's behind the stove so what's a little hole in the wall?

Anyway, I would have probably used the old device box as a JB, blanked it off and fished new cable to the new location. Each to his own.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> You'd have to be nuts to mess with that pipe. Good job with the challenge. :thumbsup:


Exactly! Who wants to mess with the gas pipe? I tell the owner about later. Meanwhile, the new exhaust is installed and check is in hand. They know about the hole in the wall too. Always do what they want, not what you want.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

Touch that gas pipe and that's when Mr. Murphy shows up.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

what was the wall constructed out of?

why couldn't you install a cut in box?

and did you not have a standard depth 4x4 box on the truck?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drspec said:


> what was the wall constructed out of?
> 
> why couldn't you install a cut in box?
> 
> *and did you not have a standard depth 4x4 box on the truck?*



I'm glad you said it first because I wondered the very same thing.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MTW said:


> I'm glad you said it first because I wondered the very same thing.


 
Im actually shocked the gas range would sit flush with the wall with that monstrosity back there

thank god its an old one because a new one would have never had a chance

but hey maybe they'll call him back to relocate the receptacle when they have to replace it. The gas line would have to be moved as well


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drspec said:


> Im actually shocked the gas range would sit flush with the wall with that monstrosity back there
> 
> thank god its an old one because a new one would have never had a chance
> 
> but hey maybe they'll call him back to relocate the receptacle when they have to replace it. The gas line would have to be moved as well


Yeah, that's first class hack work. At least do the electrical part right.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

drspec said:


> Im actually shocked the gas range would sit flush with the wall with that monstrosity back there thank god its an old one because a new one would have never had a chance but hey maybe they'll call him back to relocate the receptacle when they have to replace it. The gas line would have to be moved as well


Beat me to it. I was surprised it went back so flush too.. Million ways to fix this, a checks a check I suppose!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MTW said:


> I'm glad you said it first because I wondered the very same thing.


Standard depth is 4x4x2 1/8. 

Anything other than that is Busch league hack


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

drspec said:


> what was the wall constructed out of?
> 
> why couldn't you install a cut in box?
> 
> ...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Amen brother. I don't even know why they make them 1.5 deep


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> You'd have to be nuts to mess with that pipe.


 
Spoken like a true scissor sissy..........:laughing:


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Flush mount single recep. I think I would've moved left or right instead of up, depending on stud location. And blanked off the existing box. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Standard depth is 4x4x2 1/8.
> 
> Anything other than that is Busch league hack


 
maybe in industrial, but I believe a duplex receptacle fits fine and looks better in a 1 1/2" for resi work


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

And no way I'm spinning the gas line. Maybe I'm a wuss, maybe I just know my luck!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

drspec said:


> maybe in industrial, but I believe a duplex receptacle fits fine and looks better in a 1 1/2" for resi work


Honestly 1 1/2 are probably fine for most things but if I can only stock one I'm taking the deeps. 1 1/2 deep side brackets are a must have for sure


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I wonder why it even had to be changed. I bet that would've lasted for at least another 5-10 years


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Honestly 1 1/2 are probably fine for most things but if I can only stock one I'm taking the deeps. 1 1/2 deep side brackets are a must have for sure


for resi work I find very little need for anything bigger than an 1 1/2" 

and if I do I normally use a 4 11/16"


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Really I only use 4 11/16 when I need a 1" KO. Other than that it's 1 1/2.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I like to have both on hand. I used mostly 2 1/8" deep but the shallow ones have a place too.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> I like to have both on hand. I used mostly 2 1/8" deep but the shallow ones have a place too.


The scrap steel drum :yes: :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> The scrap steel drum :yes: :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The deep 4" square boxes are a no-brainer for a service truck.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> The deep 4" square boxes are a no-brainer for a service truck.


So are these...


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

He should have called a plumber instead


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

That massive hole in the wall is driving me crazy.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

NC EET said:


> That massive hole in the wall is driving me crazy.


People from Massachusetts tend to do that at times.  :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

nice drill


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

8V71 said:


> People from Massachusetts tend to do that at times.  :laughing:


I mess around with propane and some other gas lines so I would have had no problem changing that gas line a little to where it does not run in front of the receptacle then I would have checked the receptacle to make sure everything in it was okay while I was there.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

99cents said:


> So are these...



Oh what are those I never saw those before in my 24 years in this trade!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

NC EET said:


> That massive hole in the wall is driving me crazy.


Good! Go fix it then.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Magnettica said:


> Good! Go fix it then.


Eh... Why not just do things better the first time around so that you do not leave the home owner with a hole in the wall?

Then again, stuff like this is why I stay far away from resi. Stuff like that would drive me insane.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Clock outlet, done, next........


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Absolute garbage work.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I would have done rmc. 
Jk who da f cares ? 
Looks good from my house


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> Oh what are those I never saw those before in my 24 years in this trade!


erm...F- clips maybe...

Would have been easy to flush mount that device.


----------

